# Decoy setups



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I have 3 dozen goose decoys that I set up with a couple robo ducks for field duck hunting. The question is that this year Í am going to use some mallard full bodie decoys, and where are you supposed to set them up in the spread? Do you put them in the landing zone or up infront of the spread, or behind. Thanks


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I typically put mallard fbs off to the side of wherever my landing zone is. So wherever you make your zone, thats where you should put the ducks off to the side. That way if the ducks work right they will land right in front of your blind. I really hate when ducks sneak in behind you so I try and keep them in front of me. Also I wouldn't put the ducks ahead of the geese since I don't think a goose would let a duck get ahead of it while feeding in a field. So keep them behind the geese.
Happy hunting :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I have used them in conjunction with goose decoys it didn't seem to matter where I had them set the duck would always land on the side of the spread and for some reason it always seems to be on my right (off) side. I also rarely have duck come in from straight downwind. They always seem to come in crosswind.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I put them at about a 45 degree to the back of the blinds but as long as th geese dont have too fly over them to land I dont really think it matters the ducks seem like they land where they want anyways. careful with the spinners use a remote if your trying to kill geese.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't even use the duck decoys, the ducks just come to the robo duck anyways.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Don't even use the duck decoys, the ducks just come to the robo duck anyways.


x2
a buddy of mine has 6 dozen mallard fullbodies and they look cool and everything but they honestly dont seem to affect anything i would just get a spinner with a remote just my opinion


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I understand turning a spinner off for geese, however, is it necessary for ducks?


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

deacon said:


> I understand turning a spinner off for geese, however, is it necessary for ducks?


From my expierences some days it would be nice to turn it off when the birds are working close..Like the same idea of flagging geese to get there attention and then holding off.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Boy, I don't know&#8230; 3 dozen full body mallards with 3 dozen silosock mallards mixed in late in the year when the big daddy's are moving through&#8230; that's tough to beat.

Early on in the year Canadian decoys with a spinner or even just a spinner &#8230; but it seems that even just having 6 goose decoys (even shells) seems to give the ducks a bit of a line to follow into the spinner.

But for a lot of years, especially early in the year, I have shot a lot of ducks with 1 dozen G&H magnum shells. You just have to be where they want to be and no decoys works fine.


----------

